# Decided to do something...out there...



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

I was debating on whether to buy a more powerful PSU, or to get smaller fans. That all changed when I saw some interesting fans.

I replaced my rear blower fan (80MM) with a 80MM 115V AC all-metal 75CFM cooling fan, and my side fan with an all-metal, 100CFM 120MM 115V AC fan.

The 80 runs at ~4000RPM and the 120 runs at ~2700RPM.

Here are some pics:

http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/4789/casefans1fg7.jpg
(edit: This picture is a comparison of the two types of fans. From left to right: 12VDC 120MM case fan (plastic); 80MM 115V AC cooling fan (metal); 120MM 115V AC cooling fan (metal))
http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/4598/dsci0041is1.jpg

http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/3591/dsci0042sc5.jpg <-In that one, you can see the AC Line (aka old extension cord) running into the computer.

http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/8635/dsci0043xk7.jpg <- The two-part switching that I configured. First one with the On and Off (red/black) label is the first part, it also controls the green LED's. The second one next to it is part 2. In other words you need to turn on both switches for the fans to come on, to ensure that nothing gets burned up. The green LED's not only warn you that there is live voltage in the case, but also to remind you to turn it off after you turn the computer off 

Anyone want more info, just ask.


----------

